# Timberwolf - Free this weekend



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

It's the full moon, and our werewolf has been invited to dinner with the local vicar by his widowed neighbor. A home-cooked meal for this bachelor sounds pretty good. He's starting to get very hungry....

A short story.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Some nice reviews for Timberwolf.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I just purchased your book Carol...
jp


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I bought it too but it'll be a while before I get to read it.  Werewolves are a favorite of mine...


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

I bought it and read it last night, Carol. Spooky fun, and very well written. Great job!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Greg,
Thanks for the great review!  You made my day!  
Carol


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I read your short story last night and really enjoyed it.  I wrote a review on Amazon.  When is the next book coming??
jp


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

JP,
Thanks for the wonderful review!  I just put the new cover on it - what do you think?
Anyway, thanks again.  I hope you have a great day!
Carol


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I think the cover fits the story......  
jp


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

JP,
Thanks for all your support!
Carol


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks interesting, I may have to give it a go!!

Thanks!
Rachel


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Rachel,
Did you enjoy Timberwolf?  I'd love to hear.
Thanks,
Carol


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Still only 0.80 for this short story.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks to all who have tagged this story for me.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Timberwolf has a couple of reviews.  Amazon dropped the discount for some reason, but still only a buck.
If any one else would care to leave a review for this short story that would be great!  

Have a Happy and SAFE 4th of July!


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

just bought it, will try to read soon so i can review.  carolyn


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks, Carolyn!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Got me some Hanrahan tonight: Timberwolf and Baling.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ed,
Thanks so much!  I missed your post as I was leaving for vacation then.  Hope you enjoy!

Carol


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Still a buck, as the discount from Amazon has gone by the wayside.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm in the middle of Baling right now....enjoying it, so far..


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A short story with a little different twist.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A little nudge for a quick spooky read before I go off to the wilds of the corn and soybean fields of Illinois, to visit family.
See y'all in Sept!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

With Halloween stuff already in the stores, maybe it's not too early to think about a scary short story like Timberwolf?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Since I'll be on vacation for a few weeks, I thought I would try to pique the interest of Kindle readers into a little early Halloween spirit, even though it's still September.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Don't get scared reading Timberwolf - it might just put you in the spirit of Halloween!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Curl up by the fire and enjoy this spooky short story!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

One reviewer wrote:  If you like real horror, the kind where story, rather than gratuitous blood and violence, drives the tale, give this story a try!
A short story.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A story for your Kindle.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have stated before that I'm not a big lover of the short story, they just don't seem to grab me.  Timberwolf did grab me and I found it to be a very well written tale.
jp


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks, JP!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

December had a blue moon.  I wonder how blue moons affect werewolves.  Hmmm, gonna have to think about that one....


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

This werewolf isn't a nice guy......


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

How do you get rid of a nasty werewolf?  Not the usual ending.....


----------



## emilydowns (Jul 8, 2009)

How long is this short story? You ever think about adding it to a collection.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Curl up with a good story by the fireplace tonight.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I lowered the price to 0.99!  (From a buck - I know....  )

A new way to deal with a werewolf!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

It's the full moon, and our werewolf has been invited to dinner with the local vicar by his widowed neighbor. A home-cooked meal for this bachelor sounds pretty good. He's starting to get very hungry....

A short story.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Our werewolf's transformation is beginning.  Over the dinner table, his widowed neighbor asks if he is growing a beard.  He just shaved an hour ago......

A short story.  As always, 0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

What is in the vial the vicar wears around his neck?  Join our werewolf for dinner and find out!
A short story - only 0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A storm is brewing outside.  Our werewolf has stayed to dinner longer than he should have.  Escape is impossible.....
A short story, just 0.99.  Click on the link in my signature.....


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A scary short story.  Just 0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A hungry werewolf.  A stormy night.  A new plan.....


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

The full moon is back.  And our werewolf is hungry.  So hungry.
A short story with a twist....


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Timberwolf got a new review this week!  "A Great Little Read!"


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Is there more than one way to vanquish a werewolf? Besides a silver bullet? Find out for only 0.99! A short story.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

If you enjoy short stories, Here's one to start your weekend. After all, it is Friday, the 13th! BWAH HAA HAA! <evil grin>


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

I enjoyed it. You do a great job of setting both charactor and situation with a minimum of words, and bringing the reader right down into the story.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you!  I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A werewolf. A widow. A vicar. And a vial.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A new twist on an old story.  And only 0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Must be the time of year - Timberwolf has enjoyed a sales spike!  Readers are already thinking of a spooky Halloween!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Get in the mood for Halloween with a scary story!  Ok, don't go overboard with the candy, though!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Halloween is quickly approaching!  Here is a scary story to get you in the mood!
Bwaahaahaahaa!!!!!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

It's the full moon, and our werewolf has been invited to dinner with the local vicar by his widowed neighbor. A home-cooked meal for this bachelor sounds pretty good. He's starting to get very hungry....
Only 0.99


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Timberwolf enjoyed its first UK sales!  
Every time I hear Bad Moon Rising, I remember the movie An American Werewolf in London!  One of my favorites!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A different twist to this tale!  And only 0.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A short story to read while waiting for your SO to finish up shopping at the mall.
Or while waiting for the cookies to come out of the oven.
Or after you get a nice fire going in the fireplace.
Or..... when you just have a little free time, and want to escape......


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

If you're too busy during the holidays and need something short and fast to read, Timberwolf might suit you.  Just click on the link below!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

It's the full moon, and our werewolf has been invited to dinner with the local vicar by his widowed neighbor. A home-cooked meal for this bachelor sounds pretty good. He's starting to get very hungry....

A short story, just 0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

No silver bullet for this werewolf.  A new twist on an old tale......  0.99 for this short story.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

One reviewer wrote:  I read this story last night, and it's an excellent, short read. It puts a fairly fresh spin on the werewolf tale, and leaves you wanting more. And in my view, that's the best mark of a great story, that it leaves you wanting more. If you like real horror, the kind where story, rather than gratuitous blood and violence, drives the tale, give this story a try!

0.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Turn off the lights, curl up by the fireplace, and read a scary story. Glass of wine, optional.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Turn off the lights, curl up by the fireplace, and read a scary story. Glass of wine, optional.


I live in Florida, so no fireplace needed. But.....I did buy the book. Will read it soon. Thanks carol.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks, Monkeyluis!  You've made my (birth)day!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

You could buy this and have it read before Super Bowl kickoff!  A short story with a twist! 0.99.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Just finished it.  Good quick read.  Would like to see more backstory in the future.  Let us know if there is a pre/sequel.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed Timberwolf, Monkeyluis.  

Curl up near the fire and see if you can keep the goosebumps away!
Just click on the link below to see if you too might enjoy this short story!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

It's the full moon, and our werewolf has been invited to dinner with the local vicar by his widowed neighbor. A home-cooked meal for this bachelor sounds pretty good. He's starting to get very hungry....
Only 0.99


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A mysterious vial hangs from a cord around the local vicar's neck.  Could it hold the answer to this werewolf's demise?  But at what cost?  0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Curl up next to the fire with a cup of tea, a warm blanket, and a scary story like Timberwolf!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Alan McKay knew he was a werewolf.  He had known now for the last twenty years, and still he couldn’t bring himself to admit it to anyone in his nearby village of O’Fealty.  He wasn’t sure anyone there could help him anyway, so he lived his quiet, hermitic life, between episodes of full moons, and tried to forget the whole thing.  A day or two after his midnight terror-stricken romping, he would feel grotesquely full, as though he had feasted in gluttony for days on end.  A sense of normalcy would return to him, then, and he would tend his sheep, weed his garden, and sit on his front stoop, whittling wooden whistles made of beech wood he found in the nearby forest. His nearest neighbor, Widow Hanson, he would occasionally see as she passed by the lonely road into the village.  He would wave to her and sometimes he would walk the quarter mile from his coarse cabin to the road and visit with her briefly.
Today, Alan was feeling keenly ill at ease.  The full Hunter’s Moon was only one more night away, and as always, at that time of the month, he was feeling the effects of the oncoming transformation.  His knees ached, as well as every joint in his fingers and toes.  He could smell the rain coming on, and before he could see the Widow Hanson turn the corner in the little lane, he heard her footsteps.  She must be carrying a loaf of freshly baked bread, too, he thought.  In his restlessness, he found himself walking towards her.  Her long, black skirts dragged in the dust, and her head, covered by a wide brimmed straw hat hid her face.  She carried a basket under her arm, with the telltale loaf of bread sticking out one end.  Alan was sure he could smell a small package of coffee in there as well.
“Good afternoon, Mrs. Hanson,” Alan called out.  “On your way back from town, then are you?”
“Oh, Mr. McKay.  I didn’t see you there.  How have you been?”  She stopped at the gate as he opened it and stepped into the lane.  She set her basket down and wiped her hands on her apron.  She smiled up at him, a smile full of sunshine and innocence, and he wondered why she hadn’t found another suitor in the five long years she had been widowed.  She was young enough, hardly thirty by his guess, and still comely and vibrant.  He himself would have tried to woo her, had he not had his monthly affliction.  He frowned at the thought of it.
“Is anything wrong, Mr. McKay?” she asked.  “Are you ill?”
“No, no, not at all.  Just a bit of indigestion, I think.  My lunch may not have suited me today.  Nothing to worry about.”  He stood tall and threw his shoulders back.  “See, I’m better already, just standing here talking to you.”
“Well, just the same, why don’t you come over for dinner tomorrow night?  I’ve invited the vicar, you know.  He’s always got a good story to tell.  Very entertaining, if you know what I mean.”
“I’d love to, really I would,” Alan began.  “But I can’t leave the sheep unattended at dusk.  I have to make sure they’re safe in the barn.”  His hands were suddenly clammy, and he wiped them on his trousers.  He knew it was a lame excuse at best.  Why hadn’t he stayed on his front porch and just waved to the Widow as she passed by?

A snippet from Timberwolf.  A short story.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A different twist to this tale!  And only 0.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Alan (the werewolf) has been invited to dinner by his widowed neighbor.  The vicar has too.  What will happen on this fateful night?  A 0.99 short story!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A short story with some nice reviews.  Only 0.99.
Curl up with a good read this weekend!
Just click on the link in my signature to see more of Timberwolf!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A mysterious vial hangs from a cord around the local vicar's neck.  Could it hold the answer to this werewolf's demise?  But at what cost?  0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

0.99 to find out a new twist on an old tale!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Next Wednesday is the full moon.  Full Strawberry Moon to every Algonquin tribe, but in Europe they called it the Rose Moon. 
Did you know every full moon has a name?
Somehow, I don't think strawberries would appeal to this werewolf!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Turn off the lights, curl up by the fireplace, and read a scary story.  Glass of wine, optional.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

It's the full moon, and our werewolf has been invited to dinner with the local vicar by his widowed neighbor. A home-cooked meal for this bachelor sounds pretty good. He's starting to get very hungry....
Only 0.99


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

The Full Buck Moon will be next Friday.  So named because July is the month when the young bucks first start growing their antlers.  
So you still have a week before you have to worry about any werewolf appearances!  
0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A short story.  An unexpected twist.  0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

You can read this short story when you are in the mood for some goosebumps!  0.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

The full moon was last night!  A busy time if  you are a werewolf!  A short story.  An unusual twist.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

The next full moon will be this Monday. A perfect time to read Timberwolf 

A 0.99 short story.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Just in time for Halloween!  A spooky short story, an unusual twist!  And only 0.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Send shivers up your spine for only 0.99!  Try Timberwolf!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A vicar with a mysterious vial around his neck.  A widow bent on revenge.  And a full moon.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

That will happen when you read Timberwolf!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A short story - a different twist!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Psssst!  Don't tell - a new way to deal with a werewolf........


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

How do you get rid of a nasty werewolf?  Not the usual ending.....


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Turn off the lights, curl up by the fireplace, and read a scary story.  Glass of wine, optional.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A vicar with a mysterious vial around his neck.  A widow bent on revenge.  And a full moon.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Different twist to an old story.  And only 0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

It's the full moon, and our werewolf has been invited to dinner with the local vicar by his widowed neighbor. A home-cooked meal for this bachelor sounds pretty good. He's starting to get very hungry....
Only 0.99


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

There's a bad moon rising and revenge is in the air!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

This Friday night will be the Blue Moon.  A perfect time to curl up with a scary story.  Timberwolf might just be perfect!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Almost fall and time to pick some good stories to curl up with.  Timberwolf is not your run of the mill werewolf story......


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Great story for Halloween Time!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

It's the full moon, and our werewolf has been invited to dinner with the local vicar by his widowed neighbor. A home-cooked meal for this bachelor sounds pretty good. He's starting to get very hungry....
Only 0.99


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A short story to read while waiting for your SO to finish up shopping at the mall.
Or while waiting for the cookies to come out of the oven.
Or after you get a nice fire going in the fireplace.
Or..... when you just have a little free time, and want to escape......


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A new twist on an old story.  And only 0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Curl up by the fire and enjoy this spooky short story!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A mysterious vial hangs from a cord around the local vicar's neck.  Could it hold the answer to this werewolf's demise?  But at what cost?  0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

It's the full moon, and our werewolf has been invited to dinner with the local vicar by his widowed neighbor. A home-cooked meal for this bachelor sounds pretty good. He's starting to get very hungry....
Only 0.99


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Turn off the lights, curl up by the fireplace, and read a scary story.  Glass of wine, optional.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Curl up by the fire and enjoy this spooky short story!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

For the holiday weekend, enjoy a good story.  Timberwolf has a different twist.  A short story.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A mysterious vial hangs from a cord around the local vicar's neck.  Could it hold the answer to this werewolf's demise?  But at what cost?  0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A good time of year to read a scary story.  This one has an unusual twist!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Now FREE through tomorrow!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Turn off the lights, curl up by the fireplace, and read a scary story.  Glass of wine, optional.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Two nice reviews this month for Timberwolf!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

It's the full moon, and our werewolf has been invited to dinner with the local vicar by his widowed neighbor. A home-cooked meal for this bachelor sounds pretty good. He's starting to get very hungry....
Only 0.99


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Turn off the lights, curl up by the fireplace, and read a scary story.  Timberwolf has a new twist, and only 0.99.
Just click on the link below to see more.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A mysterious vial hangs from a cord around the local vicar's neck.  Could it hold the answer to this werewolf's demise?  But at what cost?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Turn off the lights, curl up by the fireplace, and read a scary story.  Timberwolf has a new twist, and only 0.99.
Just click on the link below to see more.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Free though tomorrow!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Aww, a nice new review for Timberwolf!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Free for the next 3 days!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Free today through Sunday.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Free this weekend!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Free this weekend!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Free this weekend!


----------

